# mitutoyo drop dial indicators?



## mildot1 (Nov 23, 2013)

My Mitutoyo 2416 indicator took a hit when the mag base failed, both needles are now dislodged. Mitutoya wont repair.

My options are now to replace with new model 2416S or 2416S-10 or any other model you guys might reccomend.

Question 1 The 2416S-10 has a "jeweled movement" Is it worth the extra coin over the 2416S?

Question 2 Are the "SPI" indicators worth buying?

Thanks In Advance
Brad


----------



## xalky (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a couple of harbor freight indicators that work just fine. It all depends on what your gonna be doing. For me, the HF indicators are good for most of what I do. I have some older Starret indicators for the fussier stuff, but I actually prefer using the cheapies. They give me more mounting options. Plus, if they break, I don't get heart broken. If you need better than .001" accuracy, then get something better. I've never heard anyone complain about the SPIs.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 24, 2013)

Long Island Indicator are pretty reputable for repairs & parts. I was going to use them to fix one of my calipers that I dropped. I ended up having it repaired by Mitu though just cause they are close to me. The repair cost more than I paid for the caliper but cheaper than buying a new one.

All my Mitu dial indicators are jeweled but I can't say if they are much better than non jeweled since I never had anything else except for HF. They are used in a home shop environment so I'm sure they will give me decades of use. I believe the jeweled just give longer service life as they don't wear as fast.


----------



## Holescreek (Nov 26, 2013)

mildot1 said:


> My Mitutoyo 2416 indicator took a hit when the mag base failed, both needles are now dislodged. Mitutoya wont repair.
> 
> My options are now to replace with new model 2416S or 2416S-10 or any other model you guys might reccomend.
> 
> ...



I repair these quite regularly at work, they are pretty tough as long as the rack and pinion gears aren't damaged. The replacement pinion gear is a bit over $5 but when the rack is damaged I don't bother fixing it, just save the parts for future repairs.

If it's just the hands that fell off pry the face off (it's just pressed over an O-ring) and press the hands back onto the shafts. I test mine using a digital indi-check but if you have a good stand and some gage blocks it'll be OK for home shop use.

Having been repairing gauges for the last 12 years I can say I haven't seen anything I like about SPI. Most of the gauges appear to be clones of old style Mitutoyo but made from cheaper materials.

I should add that if your indicator hit so hard as to have knocked off both needles there is more than a fair chance that the mainspring lost it's pre-tension. You'll know when you put the hands back on and the needle won't return to the same spot every time or acts like its getting hung up at various points.  If so, plan on sending it out for repair.


----------



## mildot1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Holescreek said:


> I repair these quite regularly at work, they are pretty tough as long as the rack and pinion gears aren't damaged. The replacement pinion gear is a bit over $5 but when the rack is damaged I don't bother fixing it, just save the parts for future repairs.
> 
> If it's just the hands that fell off pry the face off (it's just pressed over an O-ring) and press the hands back onto the shafts. I test mine using a digital indi-check but if you have a good stand and some gage blocks it'll be OK for home shop use.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Nov 27, 2013)

```
Holescreek is a wealth of information for Mitutoyo repairs.

I dropped a 3" travel Mitutoyo dial indicator and I had it repaired at:

Precision Repair Service
10 Park place bldg#6 Ste. 2-C
PO BOX 812
Butler, NJ 07405 

973-283-9280

It was half the price of Long Island, and the owner worked for Mitutoyo for many years in their repair department.
```


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 27, 2013)

mildot1 said:


> My Mitutoyo 2416 indicator took a hit when the mag base failed, both needles are now dislodged. Mitutoya wont repair.
> 
> My options are now to replace with new model 2416S or 2416S-10 or any other model you guys might reccomend.
> 
> ...



Might try a watch repair shop and see if they can repair your indicator.


----------

